# Eclipse Laufzeit



## kr99 (3. Jan 2010)

Hallo, ich würde gerne eine Laufzeitanalyse meines erstellten Algorithmus durchführen, ist so etwas in Eclipse möglich? Wenn ja wie?

...
Ist es möglich sich mit Eclipse die Laufzeit eines Programms anzeigen zu lassen?
Ist es möglich Laufzeitanalysen für einzenlne Funktionen zu machen?
Ist es möglich sich die Anzahl der durchgeführten Opertaionen anzeigen zu lassen?
Benutzter Arbeitsspeicher, etc...?
...


----------



## Wildcard (5. Jan 2010)

Du brauchst einen Profiler, die gibt es auch als Eclipse Plugin. Am einfachsten zu verwenden ist allerdings die VisualVM die du bequem an laufende Java Prozesse andocken kannst.


----------

